# Bloodlines, your horses..



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a bloodline-aholic. I obsess over up and coming stallions, who is hot and who is not, and it's one of the first things I look at when buying a horse. Zippo Sensation, All Time Fancy, Special Invitation, I Got Charisma, By Appointment Only, Real Bonanza just to name a few of my favorites... (APHA western/english pleasure ponies.)

My baby is I Got Charisma x Real Sweet Lady (Real Bonanza).

I Got Charisma:








Paint Horses for Sale or Breeding at Jarvis Ranch

Real Bonanza:








Real Bonanza

These babies come out of the womb jogging and loping like champions.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bloodlines are VERY important to me..There are just so many great benefits to knowing your horse's bloodlines. From knowing if they carry genetic flaws to knowing the horses in their pedigree. It is definitely something I look for when buying and plays a big factor when making my decision, a nice pedigree is a MUST.

My gelding. He is 87.5% %oundation bred QH
Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse

My main mare..
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nu+kinda+nic

And my newest mare.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/land+oh+lark


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is Aero:
Lady Brave Heart Thoroughbred

We have no idea about Yahzi.

I honestly am not big into bloodlines - very few of the horses I have owned have had traceable pedigrees, so I have relied on evaluating the individual horse. Were I seeking to be competitive and/or breed, I'd be more inclined to get into them.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's my APHA mare's pedigree. She has some decent horses in there but most are further back. 
Worlds Chilly Filly Paint

I have 2 Grade geldings that are half brothers. One is a purebred Curly but was never registered, and the other is a Curly/Spanish Mustang cross.

The Curly side goes back to Ernie Hammerick who was basically one of the "founding fathers" of the ABCR (Curly Registry) and continued to breed the foundation Curlies as opposed to crossing out with Arabians, Thoroughbreds, Ponies etc like many Curly breeders decided to do. Bad Warrior who is one of the best known Curlies would have been on my purebred's papers as his dam was sired by him. He also would have him on his sire's side but I don't know how far back that would be. Neither of his parents were registered but came off of a large section of land in South Dakota. By then, Ernie was old and couldn't keep up with all his Curlies which is why the sire and dam of my boy were never registered.

I love bloodlines but I'm not stuck on them for making my decisions when purchasing a horse. I'd take an amazing Grade over a decent registered horse any day.

I really do my research when breeding though. (Not that I breed much but that part is very important to me if I'm going to breed)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo has some pretty major names in his lines, not that it means anything in his case, lol

But he has.....Gilded Time, Docs Dynamo, Bold Ruler, Somethingroyal, Doc Bar, Leo, Native Dancer, and Leo.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's my girl's bloodlines. 

Fancy Bo Vester Quarter Horse


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

i posted my girls lines in my own thread but didn't get any responses...

anyways, these are my girls. i don't know a whole lot about bloodlines and whether or not either of my mares have "good bloodlines". maybe some of you more knowledgeable people can tell me something about my girls' 

Callme Smoochy ("Smoochie")
Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

Moonlight Sonah ("Samra")
Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

thanks in advance to anyone who can tell me anything!


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

I love good bloodlines, but they arent a must. Our new horse, Boston, got his papers yesterday. And I was really excited. Dont ask me why but I like looking up the whole family tree! Boston Mac, his sire, is a world champion, superior wod champion, reserve world champion in Western Pleasure, & an ROM Halter and superior stallion who has produced many amazing horses. My mix, Charm, has several world champion cutting brothers, who arent registered, & her lines go back to some of the greatest horses of the 1900's. Bloodlines, IMO, play an important role, but the right and CORRECT training make a good horse. And I just found out that my horses are related to the main horse who played 'Hidalgo'( :
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

My horse 4 year old I ride now is a lenas jewel bars, and bob acre doc grand daughter. Her sire won $8000 ncha money. She is a ncha money earner and aqha point earner.

My 2 year old is a doc quixote grand daughter. Her sire won over $100,000 and is a ncha world champion. Her dams sire is out of smart little lena and he won over $30,000.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Heres my critter 

Conquistadors Oakay Quarter Horse


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

My TB mare is the great granddaughter of Secretariat and granddaughter of Damascus. I didn't know until after I bought her and did the research on her background. 

My Oldenburg's dam is a Verband approved TB, so after I bought him and reviewed his papers I saw he is a grandson of Seattle Slew. 

It's exciting to know that I have the offspring of two Triple Crown winners, but I bought my horses based on whether or not they were a good fit for me, not on bloodlines. Plus it's not like I'm involved in racing or breeding, so it doesn't matter.

Although it is smart to know what's in their pedigree as far as hereditary diseases and such.....


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> i posted my girls lines in my own thread but didn't get any responses...
> 
> anyways, these are my girls. i don't know a whole lot about bloodlines and whether or not either of my mares have "good bloodlines". maybe some of you more knowledgeable people can tell me something about my girls'
> 
> ...



If you go back to the 5th generation on both your horses you'll see some impressive names. Bold Ruler, Native Dancer, Nasrullah - I can't remember what else I saw. I think like most TB's the bloodlines get really watered down - everybody is related to someone special if you go back a few generations.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

My STB's sire is Real Desire, and his dame's sire is Jate Lobell, both of which I've been told were very good racehorses. Unfortunately, he did not get their good conformation as he's built a little wonky. I still think its neat to be able to trace his family tree though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

I also have a TB from the track, once we got her i looked up her bloodlines if i go back far enough shes got some impressive names like, Bold Ruler, Native Dancer, Northern Dancer, and if i went back even farther her sire is a direct sire line descendant of Man'O'War thorough his sone War Relic, but like remy said TB bloodlines are pretty watered down, what impressed me more, was her sire and grand sires, her sire Bertrando won $3 Million during his racing career, and her Grandsire Skywalker won $2 Million and Swiss Yodeler won just under a Million, all which means nothing haha cause i dont ever plan on racing her or breeding her to another TB to race the foal. But it is still cool to know


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love bloodlines and pedigree research. (Heck I've even done my own back hundreds of years..)

Having an Arabian, I've also got an entire book filled with her stuff.

Some notables are: Huckleberry Bey, Khemosabi, Raffles (through Indraff and Azraff), Oran, Mesaoud, Skowronek.

Of course none of that matters, to me, if they don't have a good mind .. which my girl does!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I know Aire's sire's pedigree (he's an APHA stallion), which has some nice names on it, but they're mostly further back. 

Aires' sire has Leo, Joe Hancock, Two Eyed Jack, War Admiral, Man O War, Bold Ruler, and Poco Bueno in his pedigree. The only name right on his face papers is Two Eyed Jack, but he does have Leo just off his papers (one generation back). Just goes to show that big names on a pedigree don't necessarily make for a good horse (meaning Aires' sire, who is incredibly fugly).

Here's his pedigree: Little Bit of Black Paint

Just for fun, here's my friend's arab gelding's pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/lika+quasar He's heavily Bask bred.


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

My boy Oscar is pleasure/all-around bred. Link to pedigree below. I am not positive he will make a good pleasure horse though. Can anyone take a look and see if his bloodlines lend themselves to any other particular area? No big deal if not - we're just here to have fun!!

My Cash Is Green Quarter Horse
Green with Invy x Cashes Fancy Leaguer (Cash Commander)

I see some other decent names several gen back but not sure what they are bred for. TE N TE, Bold Ruler (racer I know), Skipper W, Leo, Wimpy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Allison C said:


> My boy Oscar is pleasure/all-around bred. Link to pedigree below. I am not positive he will make a good pleasure horse though. Can anyone take a look and see if his bloodlines lend themselves to any other particular area? No big deal if not - we're just here to have fun!!
> 
> My Cash Is Green Quarter Horse
> Green with Invy x Cashes Fancy Leaguer (Cash Commander)
> ...


Leo was a top racing sire. The Story of Leo the AQHA Stallion – America’s Horse Daily


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walter is --

Challenger Challenger Appaloosa

QAR Specially Cool Qar Specially Cool Appaloosa


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here are my three:

Jager:









Berry:









Koda: 









i wish my appaloosa membership was current so i could look up Berry's "real" pedigree.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Peanut:
Docs Queen Cutter Quarter Horse

Foxy:
Lucky Magic Belle Quarter Horse

JuneBug
Zans Swift Cash Quarter Horse

And sadly, I don't have the papers for Squiggy and Lizzy, cause they were both rescues in a way....And we dont want to pay for the gene testing.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

THIS IS MY MARE. SHE'LL BE 5 NEXT MONTH

Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Eight DB, our OTTB is a son of Lost Code out of Codex and sold at Fasig Tipton as a yearling 19 years ago for big bucks. Breeding and conformation is perfect. He's a perfect gentleman but slow for a thoroughbred. His entry fee for the Breeders Cup was paid at birth. We have it.

Mr. Big Stuff is a grade racking horse with bi-polar disorder and a Napolean complex. He has a personality only a mother could love. I'm his "mom."
My only hope is that whoever bred him never repeated the breeding! LOL


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

nuisance said:


> THIS IS MY MARE. SHE'LL BE 5 NEXT MONTH
> 
> Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse


 
Nice, Do you cut or work her on cattle. Her blood is great.


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

its amazing all these bloodlines. And to see where theyve ened up. Boston was professionally trained in WP and the previous owners have over 30k invested in his training. And he was a rescue! That goes to show that some people are not careful as to what happens to their horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Nice, Do you cut or work her on cattle. Her blood is great.


 
No. She's just for my pleasure. I just got her in July, 2011. Her previous owner had sent her to a "trainer" at 2 yrs old, for a month. Then she was put in a small corrall and forgotten for the next 2 yrs. The so-called trainer had beat the living hell out of her, where she is afraid of her own shadow. She is getting much better, but since she had never experienced anything outside that month at the trainer, and her small corral, everything is new and excitable for her! Next weekend is our first trail ride, just 15 miles saturday and sunday. Hoping it will help her riding with other horses than alone when I ride her. We've worked thru A LOT of trust issues! She's a sweet heart... unless you make her do something she doesn't want to do, then she's a little hellion! lol She's coming in season, and she tried to throw me all day Saturday.... Butterflies were spooky to her that day


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

My TWH


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

I love looking up bloodlines. 

My paint horse is by Will Spot Ya. 
Blazing White Paint

When i first subscribed to the paint horse journal i really enjoyed learning about these paint stallions. Will Spot ya wasnt in the journal like these other stallions were. Maybe one day...


My mom's qh mare is by Clabber Poco. 
Pocos Coed Twist Quarter Horse She has some good bloodlines too.

My tb mare that i used to own from '96 to '08 she was by sir jason.
Jasons Lass Thoroughbred 


They all have some great blood lines.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

One of my horses is bred pretty decent, he is a grandson of Top Sail Cody. His sire was Top Smoke Cody who was trained and shown by Ron Emmons. He had AQHA points in Halter, Cowhorse, Reining, Cutting, Heading and Heeling, qualified for the World Show Open Jr. and Sr. Cowhorse. Monies also earned in the NRCHA and NRHA
Unfortunately his life was cut short by his death.(not sure if it was an allergic reaction or poisoning)

Dam was a Cutter Bill bred mare, show career cut short by a kick to the elbow at a show.
Stilts is pretty talented and shows the potential(and bad luck) of his parents. 

We have a mare that has nothing all that special on her papers, the closest thing I see is Sky Bingo Bug(APHA). But talented, super soft, a big stopper and a ton of cow.

I have been struggling with the bloodline snob thinking.(I am/was one) That is always the first thing I ask about...how is he/she bred? But I have ridden a pile of horses that were pretty nice and had sh!t for papers. And I have ridden some that had nice papers and weren't the hay being shoveled into them.

One might argue the training and upbringing/training has a factor and I agree. _But bloodlines are not a guarantee. _It is an indication. I have ridden full brothers trained and raised by the same trainer. Two completely different horses. They didn't look alike, act alike or ride alike. Without looking at the papers you would've never known them to be related, let alone full brothers.

So my opinion now is, judge the horse for what he is..not just what the papers say. I have had them both ways.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My horses have nice pedigrees, but it doesn't matter because neither one of them is as good as their ancestors. 

This is Vic's sire:









He was the 1995 Illinois Stallion of the Year, multiple Stakes winner, and was known for his outstanding temperament. Victor is nothing like him. :lol:

Bloodlines mean jack diddly to me. It's nice to know if there's some kind of genetic defect that runs in a horse's family, but otherwise, I don't care. I always laugh when people pull the pedigree card when advertising mediocre horses. Famous names in the family tree don't automatically make a horse valuable or rare. I don't care if a horse is sired by Secretariat if he's got nothing to show for it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Angel Showdown Suzy Q Paint 

Mandy Ultimate Fleet Paint

Lady (out of Mandy) Intimadated Skip Paint

Cinnamon Tommy Spekled Supreme Paint


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

JJ-
Jetbkus Imafrenchman Quarter Horse

Jet of Honor, Biankus, Frenchmans Guy, Juno Dat Cash.....


Scrat
Flash N Dash Biankus Quarter Horse

Frenchmans guy, Biankus, Zan Parr Bar, Dash For Cash, Juno Dat Cash

BB
Blue Badger Boss Quarter Horse

Grey Badger II, Music Mount, Hancock, Spanish Fort, Blue Valentine, Three Bars

Polly
Rj Bug N Me Quarter Horse

Easy Jet, Beduino, Ettabo, Rebs Policy, Shawnee Bug (Lady Bugs Moon), Meritable, Bold Ruler

Skippy
Skipa La Bar Quarter Horse

Skipper W, Skipper W, and more Skipper W

Hotstuff
Skipn Da Roc Quarter Horse

First Down Dash, Dash for Cash, Azure Te, Band of Azure, Bold ruler, Skipper W, Three Bars

Kelly
Annies True Love Quarter Horse

Easy Jet, Bold Ruler, Mackay Boy, Raise your Glass, Raise a Native, Top Deck, Leo, Three Bars


And to me bloodlines are important....not many people are gonna go for a horse if they don't know what it is. Yes just because they are bred out the but doesn't mean they are gonna be something but they usually are. And if you have to sell it makes it that much more appealing to know what the horses bloodlines are and if they are known or proven. It falls into place with conformation, ect.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Uh.. Mmmm

My Filly, PFR Rosas Cantina Pfr Rosas Cantina Quarter Horse









Her Sire : Sunsational Playgun Pitchfork Ranching Quarter Horses











Her Dam : Tivio Rosa http://www.pitchforkquarterhorses.com/images/foals 2007/Gun/Tivio Rosa2.pdf

She's the big black mare


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Alayzia Arabian

Here's my mare's. Based on some limited research I've done she's got some big names a few generations back (Bask, Serafix, Morafic, Raffles, Skowronek). 

I used the arabian horse registry Datasource to try to find out more about her sire but couldn't find much other than that he sired a lot of foals and had been shown. Her dam did barrels and poles.

If anyone else knows anything about her pedigree and could enlighten me that would be awesome. Or if you have any links with information I'm always up for a good read.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Timmy
Man of The Year Morgan

I don't know diddly about Morgan bloodlines but his sire was a 4x World Champion. I bought him for his temperament and his quiet nature under saddle. I wish I knew more about him.


----------

